# The City of New Orleans



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 16, 2010)

The City of New Orleans could be the title for 2 different reports, the time spent in the city or our 934 mile journey from New Orleans to Chicago. We had a good time in New Orleans I just wish we spent more time there. We saw quite a bit in the small amount of time we spent there. We walked around Bourbon Street and stayed out probably a little too late and the streets became quite interesting. In the morning we went to Café Du Monde, Jackson Square and rode the Riverfront Street Car a little bit. Then it we headed back to the train station.

We got the code for the Magnolia Room which was nicer then I had expected. There was a large flat panel TV, about a dozen chairs, coffee, and water. It was fine for our wait until the Conductor came in and led us to the boarding door where he took our tickets and we headed toward our roomette. We met our SCA at the door her name was Dorthy and she was very pleasant. We got settled in our room and waited for departure.

The trip out of New Orleans was interesting in its only respect you roll through the swamps, I guess down there that would be the Bayou. It was amazing to see zero signs of development as the marsh spread as far as you can see. We made our dinner reservation for 7:30, so we could step out in Jackson, MS.

It wasn’t until I stepped out in Jackson that I realized it was the state capitol. You could see what I think was state capitol building from the platform. After walking around a bit the all aboard was given and we were soon back underway. Our dinner reservation was called and we made our way to the Cross Country Café. It would be my first meal inside of a CCC, so I was a little unsure of what to expect. We were seated with an older woman in a 3 seat horseshoe booth. She sat in the middle and my friend and I sat on the wings. The food and service was good, I thought I recognized the dining car crew and about halfway through the meal I remembered where. I had the same crew that Tom(Mr.FSS) had recently. I knew we were in good hands if that were the case. After dinner we sat around and shortly before Memphis had our beds put down.

The train arrived in Memphis a couple minutes late and several passengers from our car detrained. I watched as our attendant redid 3 rooms in only 15 minutes and they were filled with plenty of time to spare. I only stayed on the platform in Memphis for a few minutes since it was extremely humid. After we pulled out of Memphis I took a shower and then slept soundly through the night.

I woke up around 6:30 AM and we headed straight to the dining car for breakfast. There weren’t too many other folks there so we were quickly seated our orders were taken and coffee was poured. I was impressed with the efficiency and friendly attitude even this early in the morning. Breakfast was another wonderful order of French toast. After breakfast the great service continued as Dorthy had already converted the room for daytime use.

Pretty soon we started running side by side with METRA where rush hour was in full swing. As we got closer we rolled right by the Amtrak shops and came to a stop then started backing into Chicago Union Station. All in all we arrived 10 minutes early. The City of New Orleans is a great train the staff was excellent and you run through some very unique parts of the country.

We had quite a long layover until the Eastbound Capitol Limited, so we went to the Museum of Science of Industry, have lunch at Giordano's and go to the top of the Sears uh I mean Willis Tower and walk out on the ledge. It was a fun day in Chicago and I think we made the most of our layover.

Thank you so much for reading! Pictures should be up shortly!


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice reports, Stephen.

That is indeed the state capitol you see in Jackson. If you ever have a chance to get downtown in that city, its like stepping back into the civil war era with lots of fully restored old buildings, etc. Beautiful city.

If you had Karen and/or Michelle in the CCC, as I did in 09, you had a great crew. They know how to take care of their customers.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 16, 2010)

Man, what a great trip you seem to still be having.

It will not surprise you for me to tell you that Memphis used to have many trains going many places and that there were two downtown stations at one time.

New Orleans used to have many trains in many directions.

Glad you are enjoying the present mode.


----------



## JayPea (Jul 16, 2010)

I've heard a lot of not so good reports about the CONO, but when I rode on it from Champaign-New Orleans last year I thought it was a great ride. Our dining car attendant was one that I'd heard multiple complaints about on this board; she did a great job for us. Some complaints must have reached her, as she couldn't have been better. The swampland is very interesting to view; up here in the Pacific Northwest there are no swamps!!! I also enjoyed the night we (my uncle and I) spent in New Orleans. Bourbon Street is a whole nuther world!!!!!

I've been enjoying your trip reports!


----------



## WMJ_NJ (Jul 17, 2010)

It sounds like you didn't get the speech from the Amtrak Police officer. My daughter and I were in the Magnolia Room awaiting the departure of the Crescent back in January and this officer came in and talked to us like we were a bunch of school kids on a field trip.

- We must have our ID's out so he can inspect them.

- No picture taking whatsoever! (Did he not get the memo?)

- luggage tags must be displayed on all carry-on's

- Take all cameras and laptops with you when leaving your seat or sleeper. He further stated how the percentage of thefts have decreased since he starting advising passengers of this.

I've spent a lot of miles on Amtrak and I have never had a problem with theft. I usually leave my netbook running on the table and just pull the curtain and close the door and hope it doesn't open up.

We were in New Orleans visiting Tulane and spent some time in the French Quarter. Bourbon Street was especially crazy considering the Saints had won their NFC playoff game earlier that night. No place like it!

Bill


----------



## MrFSS (Jul 17, 2010)

WMJ_NJ said:


> I usually leave my netbook running on the table and just pull the curtain and close the door and hope it doesn't open up.


That's why I always put a small duct tape strip at the top of the door on the outside to hold it to the frame. Keeps it from rolling open and if I find the duct tape loose when I come back I can tell someone was in the room.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 17, 2010)

MrFSS said:


> WMJ_NJ said:
> 
> 
> > I usually leave my netbook running on the table and just pull the curtain and close the door and hope it doesn't open up.
> ...


Wow, just like James Bond.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 18, 2010)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> New Orleans used to have many trains *in many directions*.


Even going *SOUTH*?


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jul 18, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > New Orleans used to have many trains *in many directions*.
> ...




MANY not ALL, smart guy :lol:  :lol: :giggle:


----------



## supergrandmother (Jul 19, 2010)

WMJ_NJ said:


> It sounds like you didn't get the speech from the Amtrak Police officer. My daughter and I were in the Magnolia Room awaiting the departure of the Crescent back in January and this officer came in and talked to us like we were a bunch of school kids on a field trip.
> 
> - We must have our ID's out so he can inspect them.
> 
> ...



 Wow! I was on the CONO in mid-June but I didn't get this speech! Good thing....I'd already taken my pictures!  The conductor came to get us in the Magnolia Room and we just walked out to the train. I had my ticket in my hand but no one even asked to see it. Don't know what that part about taking camera/laptops with you is about. I left my laptop in my roommette everytime; just threw a blanket over it and closed the curtains and door. (Didn't think about the duct tape trick.) I, too, had a great time in New Orleans in spite of the heat/humidity. After I had walked around the French Quarter down to the Mississippi early in the morning and visited the Cafe Du Monde, I took a taxi to the station, left my bags there, and walked the four blocks to catch the St. Charles Streetcar. Enjoyed every minute of it. I'm thinking about going back there when the weather gets a little cooler. It's really fairly inexpensive to ride the Crescent from Atlanta to NOL. Maybe I'll even take two of my grandchildren the next time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

:hi: Glad you enjoyed New orleans, if you didnt get to ride the other two Street cars next time get a day pass, cheap and fun way to see the City! As you said, best time to go is when it's cooler, also dont go when its a Football Weekend, Gay Pride Time, Mardi Gras

nor during a hurricane or flood! (Some people dont know the City is Below Sea Level in sort of a bowl surrounded by water!

The cop speech in the Magnolia Room seems to be standard, I've gotten it every time I was there, also they usually check tickets and IDs @ the gate, guess you lucked out!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 20, 2010)

Finally managed to upload my pictures with captions.

A couple decent shots:
















You can see the rest by clicking here


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice pics Stephen, MrFSS,GG-1 and Whooz better watch out, a young challenger is on the way!

(When does school start? Hopefully you can get in some point runs in the NE before the adventure begins!)


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 21, 2010)

Guest said:


> Nice pics Stephen, MrFSS,GG-1 and Whooz better watch out, a young challenger is on the way!
> 
> (When does school start? Hopefully you can get in some point runs in the NE before the adventure begins!)


Thanks.

I headed up on Aug. 27 so an appropriate farewell to the Northeast Corridor Tour will ensue in August.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 21, 2010)

Very nice photos. If you ever get back to New Orleans, be sure to ride the St. Charles streetcar line. It's a real trip to the past while being an active and busy transit route.


----------

